# Post your abandoned places & urban exploration photos thread.



## Skoobs

i have a baller dairy near me that is abandoned (nicknamed scary dairy). There is also a barn by it. It is actually really cool and i was thinking about going there to take a picture for the EVGA conpetition (but i think its over now). maybe i will still go and post some pics for ya


----------



## Conspiracy

cool set. i still need to go around my city with my camera before i start doing urban exploration.


----------



## sub50hz

I don't have any shooting to do for the paper this weekend, and there's a couple places I've been dying to get to. Probably shoot them with film, though, I bought a box of Portra NC for some reason and need to shoot a roll through to see if I like it.


----------



## robchaos

I recommend it







You get to see a lot of cool stuff you would have missed normally.
Depending on the building and light levels it can also be creepy and give you a little adrenaline rush







. Everyone who chooses to participate in this thread, just be careful, and don't get stabbed by a hobo!


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14389810*
> I recommend it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get to see a lot of cool stuff you would have missed normally.
> Depending on the building and light levels it can also be creepy and give you a little adrenaline rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Everyone who chooses to participate in this thread, just be careful, and don't get stabbed by a hobo!


Hah, you make it sound like I've never done this before.


----------



## riko99

Not really Urban Decay but here's a shot from inside an old farm house.


----------



## robchaos

Me and my buddy visited Henryton Hospital today. It was built in the early 1900's as a Tuberculosis hospital for blacks (back in the days of segregation). and in 1965 also operated as a sanitarium for the developmentally disabled. This was one place that I really wish I had a 10-24 or a fisheye. The rooms were so tight and I got some shots as best I could, but I only had my one sb-600 flash, and it was so dimly lit. I didn't want to bump up exposure and get rid of the dark creepy ambiance though, hopefully these look good.
The safest way to get there is to pass through a train tunnel to get to the main driveway for the Henryton Complex.

Trimming most of the photos out of this post to reduce load times.
1. The front of Henryton (original is a 81MP 10 shot pano)








2. Around back at Henryton (original is a 55 MP 5 shot pano)









My Henryton photos (including my most recent trip) can be found here.

Comments, critique, or input is appreciated. Thanks for looking!

Full res images are available upon request.

It is such a shame what vandals and idiot kids have done to something that could have been such a creepy somber atmosphere.


----------



## sub50hz

I'm gonna go ahead and ask if you would _please_ not post tens of pictures at that size. It takes an unbearably long time to load on even a 6Mb connection.


----------



## robchaos

Yeah i know...I did this in the rate the picture thread too. I keep forgetting to change LR settings to smaller files for web use after I use it to export 20x30 print quality stuff to send to the lab







I'm going to edit out my post and redo everything.


----------



## robchaos

I have resized my images to 1024 on the long side to cut down on load times and updated both the first and my most recent post with these smaller file sizes. Hopefully this is better for everyone.


----------



## laboitenoire

Please tell me those train tracks were abandoned... My sister is doing her graduate work on train accidents and if you have even the slightest doubt that tracks are in use it's incredibly dangerous to be walking on them...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*


if you have even the slightest doubt that tracks are in use it's incredibly dangerous to be walking on them...


Haven't you ever seen Stand By Me? A little danger is the finishing touch on a great adventure.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*


Please tell me those train tracks were abandoned... My sister is doing her graduate work on train accidents and if you have even the slightest doubt that tracks are in use it's incredibly dangerous to be walking on them...


















we felt the rumble of the train long before we were in any danger. We were being mindful.
Even through the tunnel, there were little cutouts in the walls that we could have fit in to hide and stay out of the way.


----------



## Swiftes

Loving this thread! Google Sandhill park, UK, I live near it and often go there, ill get some snaps


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


Loving this thread! Google Sandhill park, UK, I live near it and often go there, ill get some snaps










Just read a little bit about it. Looks wonderful. I'd love to see some shots. Try and find the morgue!


----------



## Klue22

Love the pictures, please take *a lot* more. 
Also any chance of you hosting a zip file of the high res originals for us to download?


----------



## Swiftes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


Just read a little bit about it. Looks wonderful. I'd love to see some shots. Try and find the morgue!


Yeah been looking for that one, its a weird and creepy place, been chased by security numerous times! haha


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22;14416043*
> Love the pictures, please take *a lot* more.
> Also any chance of you hosting a zip file of the high res originals for us to download?


It depends, what do you plan on doing with them?








Just to look at for personal use, sure! Which ones are you interested in?


----------



## ADavis85

It was quite a bit of fun. I had been to this hospital before SEVERAL years ago; before all of the graffiti etc. I'll be giving all of my pictures to Rob so that he can upload them here as well. (I'd post them myself, but he's going to host them for me, so...)

Anyway, I look forward to going back more prepared to explore deeper. As well as posting picture of my own here.


----------



## Calipso

Bookmarked.

I love Urban Exploration. Since you're in MD, you should take a drive to Centralia, PA. Everyone who is on the east coast and into Urban Exploration should stop in there.

I ventured into the old Centralia police station before they padlocked the door on my last trip down I-81.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

This is a favorite activity of mine. I explore all sorts of abandoned places (some great sites here in KY).

Here's a link to my abandoned collection, too many shots to post here. Please have a look if you like; I have some pretty spooky places recorded:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonetomorrow00/collections/72157623118302654/


----------



## Klue22

Quote:



Originally Posted by *robchaos*


It depends, what do you plan on doing with them?








Just to look at for personal use, sure! Which ones are you interested in?


I'm going to sell them of course.








All of them.

jk I just wanted to see the higher res so I could make out more detail.


----------



## leighteam

4. My friend standing in what looked like the remnants of a bathroom.


----------



## l4n b0y

wow, awesome thread, awesome pics! this is pretty neat!

Ever get worried about thugs/gangs/or homeless people? Should be strapped IMO (I'v got a LTCH though, and carry everywhere.)

I may try to get into this a little. I know of an old railroad station, and also the Old Indiana Brass factory. The factory, however, was set ablaze in '10 but there still may be some basements/tunnels that were left unscathed.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Klue22*


I'm going to sell them of course.








All of them.

jk I just wanted to see the higher res so I could make out more detail.


do you have lightroom or PhotoShop? They are all .dng but I can convert them to high res jpg or tiff and host a torrent.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


wow, awesome thread, awesome pics! this is pretty neat!

Ever get worried about thugs/gangs/or homeless people? Should be strapped IMO (I'v got a LTCH though, and carry everywhere.)

I may try to get into this a little. I know of an old railroad station, and also the Old Indiana Brass factory. The factory, however, was set ablaze in '10 but there still may be some basements/tunnels that were left unscathed.


Yes, hobos and drifters are a concern. I just never go anywhere like that alone. MD is very gun unfriendly so no concealed carry for me. I just bring a mono pod that can double as a club


----------



## ADavis85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *leighteam*












Wow, now I really am famous.









As for CCW...yeah, hard to obtain such a permit in MD. However, I do typically carry some sort of knife with me. Plus, as Rob said...tripods and monopods make for great make-shift weapons in a pinch.


----------



## ADavis85

So, here's one of my shots from the trip. One of my favorites from the day. The door being there, leaning the way it was...Rob and I agreed that there was just something...strange...about it that looked awesome.


----------



## BlankThis

These are all I really have from my city (Montreal) but I have tons from all over Europe. Sorry about the quality, these are 8x10 prints I did for school last semester but I don't have access to a proper scanner so I just quickly photographed them. The whole point of the shoot was to contrast the innocence of the model to the old and worn architecture featured in the old-port here. Shot with a Canon FT-b, 28mm f/2.8 with HP5+



















If any of you have seen the movie "Bon Cop, Bad Cop" that abandoned tower is the the tower from the last scene.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;14416750*
> Bookmarked.
> 
> I love Urban Exploration. Since you're in MD, you should take a drive to Centralia, PA. Everyone who is on the east coast and into Urban Exploration should stop in there.
> 
> I ventured into the old Centralia police station before they padlocked the door on my last trip down I-81.


I've been. It was wild. This was years ago though and I only had a lowly p&s. I'll see if I can dig up the pictures later anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;14427349*
> These are all I really have from my city (Montreal) but I have tons from all over Europe. Sorry about the quality, these are 8x10 prints I did for school last semester but I don't have access to a proper scanner so I just quickly photographed them. The whole point of the shoot was to contrast the innocence of the model to the old and worn architecture featured in the old-port here. Shot with a Canon FT-b, 28mm f/2.8 with
> If any of you have seen the movie "Bon Cop, Bad Cop" that abandoned tower is the the tower from the last scene


Looks cool. Any buildings to explore?


----------



## BlankThis

None of them are abandoned really or they are locked off. I wish I could get inside some of the old warehouses...


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlankThis;14430073*
> None of them are abandoned really or they are locked off. I wish I could get inside some of the old warehouses...


Nonetheless it looks like a cool area. Your photos of photos look pretty cool too









Edit: Just went way back in my files, found a picture from aforementioned Centralia, PA.
This was taken with an old Olympus c4040 and it is nothing spectacular. Just the old main highway as the mine fire continues to burn underneath.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;14422253*
> do you have lightroom or PhotoShop? They are all .dng but I can convert them to high res jpg or tiff and host a torrent.


I've got photoshop CS5


----------



## robchaos

Alright, I'll keep em DNG. They're all gonna look washed out and bland.







I'll pm you once its up. You a member of demonoid?


----------



## CarFreak302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;14420029*
> This is a favorite activity of mine. I explore all sorts of abandoned places (some great sites here in KY).
> 
> Here's a link to my abandoned collection, too many shots to post here. Please have a look if you like; I have some pretty spooky places recorded:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonetomorrow00/collections/72157623118302654/


Please tell me someone went with you to the abandoned TB hospital in Paris, KY? If not, you have balls of steel. Awesome photos by the way!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302;14431319*
> Please tell me someone went with you to the abandoned TB hospital in Paris, KY? If not, you have balls of steel. Awesome photos by the way!


Of course. I could lie and say I went alone, but who would believe it? Honestly I'm skeptical of the supernatural, but in places like that, the pucker factor is high.







Thanks.


----------



## robchaos

he Bartgis Brothers Paper recycling mill

Located just across the patapsco from the former St. Mary's College site near Ellicott city, the former Thistle Mill was constructed in the 1820s (opened in 1824) by the Scottish Ellicott brothers as a cotton textile and cotton print mill. The Thistle Manufacturing Company changed hands and functions a number of times during the early 20th century. While it had previously made cotton thread and silk products, in 1919 Edward and A.A. Blakeney and Company bought the factory and converted it into a cotton duck manufactory. It was soon sold again, however, and began producing fabric for automobile tires. In 1922 the Bartgis Brothers Company bought the complex and began producing paperboard. The facility changed names again and in 1957 it became the New Haven Board and Carton Company. Until recently the buildings were still in use by Simkins industries as a paper recycling plant (known as the Baltimore Board Mill). But in 2003 a fire destroyed much of the Baltimore county side of the factory and the plant & surrounding mill houses were abandoned. It remains unclear if the factory will be rebuilt or has seen the end of its almost 200-year lifespan.
1.








2.









The rest of the Abandoned Mill set can be found here.


----------



## sub50hz

I feel some deja vu.


----------



## CarFreak302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;14431336*
> Of course. I could lie and say I went alone, but who would believe it? Honestly I'm skeptical of the supernatural, but in places like that, the pucker factor is high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Agreed. Old hospitals and schools really creep me out. Yet they fascinate me, especially old hospitals.

To OP: This thread is awesome. Makes me want to get a decent camera and go find some places around here. I'm in southern PA, so there is bound to be something cool around.


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;14431426*
> I feel some deja vu.










Just reorganizing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarFreak302;14431434*
> Agreed. Old hospitals and schools really creep me out. Yet they fascinate me, especially old hospitals.
> 
> To OP: This thread is awesome. Makes me want to get a decent camera and go find some places around here. I'm in southern PA, so there is bound to be something cool around.


Doesn't even need to be decent! Grab a $40 p&s off craigslist and go!


----------



## BlankThis

These are some decommissioned locks about 20 minutes from my house. It's a popular spot because the emptied lock is about a 25 foot drop with ladders going up each side so people come and jump off with their friends.










An alley where some crazies seemed to hang out in Venice. I highly recommend Venice as a place to see if you're looking for a place to holiday to. The architecture, vibrancy, people and of course the food makes it such a great place to get lost in for the day with just your camera.










Abandoned and in disrepair lighthouse at the decommissioned locks


----------



## CarFreak302

+1 for Venice. I went there for my senior trip in HS, loved the architecture and history of the place. There is some famous glass shop located there, can't remember the name, and my class got to sit in while they had a guy make a glass unicorn. Amazing to watch that happen.


----------



## Weston

^Me.. In case your wondering

















Sorry I shat photos on you all. Got hella excited when I saw this thread haha. Have enjoyed everyone's pictures!

Weston


----------



## robchaos

@weston, lemme get a rough location and some history on that spot so I can add it to the first post later


----------



## l4n b0y

wow, some cool pics in here!


----------



## Mongol

Awesome thread...pity most of the abandoned buildings near my part of NJ are constantly patrolled by law enforcement.









I will make a worthwhile attempt to infiltrate one of the old abandoned asylums...I'd love to go 'ghost' hunting at night with an OCN team of explorers.


----------



## laffles

An abandoned tomato farm


----------



## robchaos

bringing this back from the dead...

I took a trip back to Henryton Sanitarium to find some places that I could not locate the first time.

You can find my new gallery here. I don't want to post any more photos as this thread already takes long enough to load.

Full res images are available upon request.

Also anyone who has a post full of photos in this thread, could you possibly edited it down to just a few teaser photos with a link to a gallery, and I will also index it in the first post of this thread so it can be found easily?


----------



## robchaos

New photos new location.
Fort Howard Veterans Hospital. This location is near a state park in MD. The hospital was active up until 2002 when it closed its doors for good.


Fort Howard Veterans Hospital by Robchaos, on Flickr


fhva-12 by Robchaos, on Flickr


fhva-10 by Robchaos, on Flickr

Full set is here


----------



## ntuason

Great stuff here. I'll be posting some pictures soon.


----------



## robchaos

Awesome. I look forward to it.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I've more or less exhausted all the abandoned sites in my immediate area, LOL. I plan to make some major excursions for abandoned places this summer for sure, most likely in northern OH amongst other places.

Weston, are the photos in your post from that grain mill in Paris?


----------



## robchaos

Baltimore, MD. Dundalk Pure Rye Distillery. Built in 1930's, bought by Seagrams in the 1950's, closed in 1989. More history can be found here.


DSC_0005 by Robchaos, on Flickr


DSC_0050 by Robchaos, on Flickr


A tank by Robchaos, on Flickr

The rest of the set is here.


----------



## beldecca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> I've more or less exhausted all the abandoned sites in my immediate area, LOL. I plan to make some major excursions for abandoned places this summer for sure, most likely in northern OH amongst other places.
> Weston, are the photos in your post from that grain mill in Paris?


Here's hoping for Northern Ohio


----------



## laboitenoire

Well, if you're looking for abandoned it's hard to beat most of the Lake Erie shore...

There's a lot of probably interesting places in Cleveland (especially down in the Flats), but there's also a lot of muggers. I wouldn't do this unless I had backup.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beldecca*
> 
> Here's hoping for Northern Ohio


Definitely!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*
> 
> Well, if you're looking for abandoned it's hard to beat most of the Lake Erie shore...
> There's a lot of probably interesting places in Cleveland (especially down in the Flats), but there's also a lot of muggers. I wouldn't do this unless I had backup.


That's the idea. I'm hoping to cure a massive funk I've been in lately this summer.


----------



## legoman786

I might just keep coming back here.


----------



## robchaos

There are so many places in the Baltimore Area, I've been trying to go out weekly with my friends to explore. This is from earlier today.

The Tome School for Boys.

Originally located on Main Street in Port Deposit, Maryland was founded by Jacob Tome as a nonsectarian college preparatory school for boys. It opened for boarders and received its first students in 1894. It was part of a system of schools that began with kindergarten and extending through high school that was collectively known as the Jacob Tome Institute. The school closed in 1979 and campus was relocated elsewhere in the county.


DSC_00421-10 by Robchaos, on Flickr


DSC_01251-14 by Robchaos, on Flickr


DSC_01391-1 by Robchaos, on Flickr

The full set can be found here.


----------



## Cavi Mike

These are in no way, shape or form some nice photog-worthy shots, these were taken with a cheap point-n-shoot. I'm just sharing the experience. Abandoned subway here in Rochester, NY.
For years they've been claiming they're going to fill it in but it's been 7-8 years since these shots were taken and it's still there.
















































































































































Me with the flashlight.


----------



## robchaos

haha they don't need to be photog quality, especially with urbex, sometimes the grainiest photos give you the most unnerving feelings. good stuff man


----------



## swindle

Some abandoned school or camp about 40 minutes from where I live.

Was creepy.


----------



## EVILNOK

Some great photography in this thread. Every time I check out this section I always want to go immediately and buy some decent camera gear.


----------



## WIGILOCO

I have tons of these. Here's few chosen ones.


----------



## jrbroad77

This is from several years back driving through Sioux City. Really interesting place, huge contrast between abandoned/ruined and new buildings just a couple blocks apart. I took quite a few pictures, but mostly of the nice buildings, go figure! Camera is a Casio EX-V7 (7.2MP / 7x zoom point-n-shoot)


----------



## WIGILOCO

Wow that place looks big and interesting! Must be some crack den


----------



## Cavi Mike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrbroad77*
> 
> This is from several years back driving through Sioux City. Really interesting place, huge contrast between abandoned/ruined and new buildings just a couple blocks apart. I took quite a few pictures, but mostly of the nice buildings, go figure! Camera is a Casio EX-V7 (7.2MP / 7x zoom point-n-shoot)


No pictures of inside?


----------



## ClickJacker

By the power of OCN I bump this thread!


----------



## strayz

Since I have not contributed to any of the forums just yet.. I figured I could post here since this location was demolished two years ago. It was known as Pirate town in Portland Or.



and



was a fun time and I am sad the demolished the site there were a lot of great places to shoot there.


----------



## mortimersnerd

delete


----------



## Forrester

Essex County Prison


Overbrook Psychiatric Hospital


Greystone Park Psychiatric Hospital


Senator G.W. Hagedorn Sanatorium




I have literally thousands of pictures of old insane asylums. I live ~20 minutes away from all these places, but I lost most of the pictures and these are all I could find

Note: Essex County Prison was demolished last year

edit: all in NJ, and do not go to Greystone unless you are looking to get arrested, cop activity is extremely heavy there. My friend and I got a permit to walk around the grounds but we snuck in anyway and climbed up to the tip of the green tower. great view


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> By the power of OCN I bump this thread!


Good to see another BMXer on here.

P.S. I just had back surgery and can't ride anymore, come to Chicago and buy a Barcode!


----------



## captainchair




----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laffles*


I love how the place is ran down but the electrical box is top notch.


----------



## mz-n10

not really urban since its in a middle of a park....but....


----------



## mortimersnerd

delete


----------



## sub50hz

I would go back and re-do that shot when it's not so bright outside.


----------



## robchaos

This spot is called "Hilltop Hospital."
It originally opened as a TB sanitarium, but is now located on the grounds of an active male juvenile detention facility. Ninja skills were required.










Hilltop Hospital by Robchaos, on Flickr


The big orange chair by Robchaos, on Flickr


Corner Sink by Robchaos, on Flickr


Read a book by Robchaos, on Flickr

More of the set can be seen here.


----------



## robchaos

Hagerstown Power Plant. Opened in the 1920's, provided power for the city of Hagerstown, Maryland. Closed down in 1972. It's been sitting there ever since. Numerous plans to develop it have all fallen through, now there has been talk of razing it. EPA nightmare. The full set can be found here

1. Ninja skills were required for infiltration. Couldn't just waltz on in here.

Municipal Electric Light Plant by Robchaos, on Flickr

2. The Cat walk to the coal hopper....not gonna risk trying that one.

Looking out to the Coal Tower by Robchaos, on Flickr

3. The Control Panel

The control panel by Robchaos, on Flickr

4. There is *supposed* to be at least 1 lower level....This looks like the stuff ninja turtles are made of.

This is the stuff that ninja turtles are made from by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Gaslight tower, Baltimore, Maryland. The rest are here.

Just an old Abandoned tower on top of an old abandoned building in an old run down industrial part of Baltimore known as Outer Pigtown, or Camden Park.

1. The Building

DSC_7006 by Robchaos, on Flickr

2. The Tower on Top of the Building

DSC_4814 by Robchaos, on Flickr

3. The View

DSC_4810 by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## AoHxBram

Fort de la Chartreuse near líege, belgium.



More available on my FB page :

Part 1, part 2


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AoHxBram*
> 
> Fort de la Chartreuse near líege, belgium.


Looking at your photos, it seems like you might need a hand in post. You're either adjusting exposure too much or setting weird curves/levels, because I see a lot of compressed tones and over-saturation going on.


----------



## AoHxBram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Looking at your photos, it seems like you might need a hand in post. You're either adjusting exposure too much or setting weird curves/levels, because I see a lot of compressed tones and over-saturation going on.


Yeah it has alot of HDR edittin its just a style how i like that, if you look at the original's they are pretty accurate but boring, im just a starting photographer, and i'm realy starting to know m camera, but i need alot of practice \ help in after edditing the pictures. but indeed the images have alot of saturation. the over exposure might be because im shooting in "sharpdepth" mode, by only adjust f3.5 ~22 value. and let the camera do the iso and the time.

(not a native english so i cant think of the correct terms at the moment)


----------



## robchaos

Here are some from the grounds of the Rosewood Asylum in Baltimore County, MD.
Unfortunately since it was an asylum, and a secure facility, most of these buildings were locked up tight. Bars on the windows, welded shut doors. It was definitely a secure facility. It was in use from the late 1800s, untill 2009. and the state still owns the property so there are frequent regular patrols throughout the night. I am determined to find a way into these buildings and am planning a trip back. It is a giant campus with at least 8 buildings and tunnels.

1. Though abandoned, some buildings still have power, and there were a few rooms with lights on in them.

Rosewood Building by Robchaos, on Flickr

2.

Another Rosewood Building by Robchaos, on Flickr

3.

The moon over the burnt down Rosewood Building by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

York County Jail.
This place was shut down in 1979. Unfortunately everything was just re-sealed with fresh padlocks on the main entrance. All the other ways in had been bricked over, so no photos from the inside. I'll give it a week or two and hopefully some other explorers will have gone by with bolt cutters so I don't have to do any dirty work.


The Entrance to York County Jail by Robchaos, on Flickr


York County Jail 2 by Robchaos, on Flickr


York County Jail by Robchaos, on Flickr


Barred windows by Robchaos, on Flickr


The side of the jail by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

no one else exploring out there? Fall and winter are the best times!

Williams Grove Amusement Park in Pennsylvania
The first rides opened in 1928, In 1972 the park got a bunch of rides from the closing Palisades Amusement Park in NJ. In operation until 2005, the park now stands vacant. The only ride left standing is the 79 year old roller coaster "The Cyclone" This coaster was revolutionary for its time (1933), reaching speeds of 65 MPH..


Abandoned Roller Coaster by Robchaos, on Flickr


Waiting for riders by Robchaos, on Flickr


Colorful pavilion by Robchaos, on Flickr


The Inferno and Flea Market Building by Robchaos, on Flickr

The rest of the set is here.


----------



## TLHarrell

Abandoned State Hospital - Light Painting

I found this place on Google Earth and have been visiting it occasionally for nearly a year now with groups of friends. Sometimes there's a guard onsite. Other times we have the place to ourselves. We've had a few close calls. But it's been a blast to get into... the place is huge... and there's far more left to shoot photos of.


----------



## TLHarrell

Some HDR work I did from a trip to Fort Point in San Francisco. Not quite Urban Exploration as the building is open to the public on weekends (free parking and admission by the way), but it is an old fortress that used to protect the bay entrance and it is super photogenic. It was foggy, so I was enjoying playing with the super squishy soft lighting. I've only recently gotten a used DSLR, so this is all practice for me. This is my first HDR photography.


----------



## robchaos

Baltimore, MD. Syndenham Hospital for Communicable Diseases.
What I found appeared to be an abandoned geriatric ward for the hospital. It was built 1922-1924.


Open Drawers by Robchaos, on Flickr


Window drawings by Robchaos, on Flickr


Stairs by Robchaos, on Flickr

The rest of the set is here.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> Baltimore, MD. Syndenham Hospital for Communicable Diseases.
> What I found appeared to be an abandoned geriatric ward for the hospital. It was built 1922-1924.
> 
> Open Drawers by Robchaos, on Flickr
> 
> Window drawings by Robchaos, on Flickr
> 
> Stairs by Robchaos, on Flickr
> The rest of the set is here.


i like those last 2. cool stuff


----------



## Socks keep you warm

I'm loving all the photography guys, makes me want to go around my area in search, i think the best places to explore would be run down Mental asylums, there is one near where i live which is haunted, and have heard of people hearing the sounds of people screams throughout the halls.


----------



## Valor958

Cool thread! It's basically my job with the bank to inspect vacant and abandoned placed, however mine are usually residential. I don't see many 'creepy' placed really, but lots of deteriorated and sometimes downright gross /messed up houses lol. Not sure my pics would really contribute here, but if anyone wants me to drop some in, I'll keep an eye out for them while I work.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Cool thread! It's basically my job with the bank to inspect vacant and abandoned placed, however mine are usually residential. I don't see many 'creepy' placed really, but lots of deteriorated and sometimes downright gross /messed up houses lol. Not sure my pics would really contribute here, but if anyone wants me to drop some in, I'll keep an eye out for them while I work.


Just do it anything that is broken with a grey grainy edit looks scary and causes intense shivers.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Just do it anything that is broken with a grey grainy edit looks scary and causes intense shivers.


Well, I don't take the pics myself but review them since I manage property preservation for a couple lenders with my bank. I actually just got one today that was a murder scene in Louisville. It was a pretty well known story where the husband killed his wife and children in the home... apparently I now get to arrange to have that cleaned up. Maybe I'll post some pre-clean up pics and just add my own effects in Photoshop or something for a grayscale with light grainy effect. From the description provided to me... it sounds like a scene out of Hellraiser... they're bidding to clean blood off the floor, bed, AND walls...


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valor958*
> 
> Well, I don't take the pics myself but review them since I manage property preservation for a couple lenders with my bank. I actually just got one today that was a murder scene in Louisville. It was a pretty well known story where the husband killed his wife and children in the home... apparently I now get to arrange to have that cleaned up. Maybe I'll post some pre-clean up pics and just add my own effects in Photoshop or something for a grayscale with light grainy effect. From the description provided to me... it sounds like a scene out of Hellraiser... they're bidding to clean blood off the floor, bed, AND walls...


Oh wow, that's just scary, it's awesome but in the wrong way.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> Oh wow, that's just scary, it's awesome but in the wrong way.


Well, I got the pictures, but they're not as "impressive" as the description would lead to believe. There's a mattress in a doorway that was soaked in blood, but sections removed by Police for evidence I assume. Now, there's just a large purplish stain at one end. There's also a large dried pool of blood on the floor that's smeared to the stairwell (2nd floor) and there's blood stains going down the wall along the handrail.

Trust me, the description is about the most exciting part of the pictures, but I can post them if anyone would like. I don't plan to edit them artistically since I don't really think they're worth the effort lol. If you want crime scene pics for 'creepy' pics, I got em, and they're from Louisville, KY.


----------



## wgman003

It's a tourist attraction, but if you go on a slow, rainy day, you can get some really great shots.

Eastern State Penitentiary, PA

Pretty much abandoned in the 70's and nature started taking over. They're trying to restore much of it as possible but many of the sections are "closed" because they're too dangerous.


----------



## [T]yphoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos*
> 
> Post here with any of your abandoned/haunted/forgotten sites!


hmmmmmmmm........ (unzips pants)
haunted and abandoned


----------



## Ryan747

Rochester, NY : Abandoned Subway tunnel


----------



## AoHxBram

More can be found here


----------



## 32oz

Mammoth, Arizona


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *32oz*
> 
> 
> 
> Mammoth, Arizona


Where in Mammoth, exactly? I feel like a road trip is in order.


----------



## kingsnake2

Its a terrible pic but a cool story. I might have raided a house that had been abandoned since the 60's. Shirts still in sealed boxes, dishes in sink, shrine in the corner, stuff in all the drawers.

The treasure:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AoHxBram

Abandoned coal mine (Belgium)


Filter was covered in raindrops thats why its so blurry









more can be found here :

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.434090293310684.104835.100001291508527&type=1


----------



## ClickJacker




----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*


I wanna live in something like that. Obviously, not in it's current state. lol.

Great shots.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I wanna live in something like that. Obviously, not in it's current state. lol.
> 
> Great shots.


Yeah I've always loved this house but it's been abandoned as long as I can remember.


----------



## BFRD

I took this when I went to my parent's house around christmas. It is an old hospital/clinic (my mom was born there).


----------



## MistaBernie

man, I bet that place looks amazing inside..

also, Hi BFRD!


----------



## robchaos

Glenn Dale Hospital
Glenn Dale Hospital was a tuberculosis sanatorium and isolation hospital in Glenn Dale, Maryland, in the United States. It is a large facility, consisting of 23 buildings on 216 acres (0.87 km2), that was built in 1934 and closed in 1981 due to asbestos.

1.

Looking up the elevator shaft by Robchaos, on Flickr

2.

The Auditorium by Robchaos, on Flickr

3.

The Morgue by Robchaos, on Flickr

Some more can be seen here.


----------



## robchaos

Abandoned house in Sykesville, MD. It appears to have been gutted by a fire. Some interesting stuff on the property though.

1.

Abandoned dog house by Robchaos, on Flickr

2.

Abandoned people house by Robchaos, on Flickr

3.

Old Work Van by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

An old farmhouse and barn in Carroll County, MD.
Up until a few years ago, this was used as a haunted attraction at Halloween time.
Full set here

1.

Door Phantom by Robchaos, on Flickr

2.

Inside the Farm House by Robchaos, on Flickr

3.

Antique TV by Robchaos, on Flickr

4.

Barn Doors by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Littlestown Brick Company

Full set here

1.

Littlestown Bricks by Robchaos, on Flickr

2.

We are not responsible by Robchaos, on Flickr

3.

Private by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Abandoned house near Gettysburg, PA.

1.

Abandoned near rt. 15 by Robchaos, on Flickr

2.

2 Hearts by Robchaos, on Flickr

3.

Knock before entering? by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Abandoned Farmhouse Westminster, MD


1.

Silo and Tree by Robchaos, on Flickr

2.

Have a seat by Robchaos, on Flickr

3.

No trespassing by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Crownsville Insane Asylum

1.

Bath Time by Robchaos, on Flickr

2.

Piano by Robchaos, on Flickr

3.

Balmer Hon by Robchaos, on Flickr

4. Art courtesy of the insane patients

Patients area by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Rosewood Hospital Center, MD

1.

Eerie by Robchaos, on Flickr

2.

Wheelchair by Robchaos, on Flickr

3.

Body Freezer by Robchaos, on Flickr


----------



## Sean Webster

robchaos,

Awesome pix as always! You always seem to capture the scene/location perfectly.


----------



## TLHarrell

You sure do get around. Great locations!


----------

